# Young blue tricolor does



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These ladies are about three months old.
This one is SH rex


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

I love blues and I love tris, so this is mousy heaven for me! Excuse my ignorance about this, but what other colour tris are around? I've only ever seen the most common (beigey)coloured type before. I think a nice dark chocolate on a tri would be lovely.


----------



## kazmac (Oct 7, 2012)

Gorgeous! I too like blue things and splodgy things! So I am very jealous of these!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are fab


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Any color can bred to produce tricolors and splashed; I have yellow/red; assorted ticked of chinchilla, cinnamon, blue agouti; chocolate can be good if you get beige with it, other wise it's not much of a contrast. Blue tricolor was my first desire after I had a good amount of breeding stock from the impregnated beige pied I got seven years ago.


----------



## Candyzmo (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll take one!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! I love them


----------

